# Chapman 2019 MFA Television Writing and Producing



## Operator (Aug 29, 2018)

you know the drill


----------



## kreativesoul (Nov 28, 2018)

I applied


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 30, 2019)

I just received an email last night inviting me to interview in person or opt for a skype interview. I can't afford to fly so I will opt for the skype interview and hope it doesn't hurt my chances. Anyone else?

@Operator You interviewed with them last year correct? I will search the forums but just incase you didn't give details; How did it go? How long did it last? What questions did they ask? Any info helps!


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 30, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 30, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> Congrats!



Thanks! I chose the earliest date, next Monday. I rather get these over with instead of stressing for longer than I have to. It's kind of scary going in not knowing what to expect. I don't think Chapman commonly interviews either, but I remember them interviewing Operator last year.- Actually I just checked the google sheets and I suspect the interview is due to crossing over into the producing classes because producing majors do get interviews every year.


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 30, 2019)

Yea let us know how it goes! Super excited for you. So far no interviews from Chapman or lmu. But I saw that it isn’t a requirement sooooo I’m just over here like ??‍♀️. We’ll see what happens. Do you know how long it is?


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 30, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> Yea let us know how it goes! Super excited for you. So far no interviews from Chapman or lmu. But I saw that it isn’t a requirement sooooo I’m just over here like ??‍♀️. We’ll see what happens. Do you know how long it is?



it's a 30 minute time slot I believe. If nerves don't get the best of me, i'll try to remember to ask about the new interview process. No gaurentees though, I'm a mess when under pressure. lol


----------



## kreativesoul (Jan 30, 2019)

No worries girl! Definitely focus on nailing your interview.?


----------



## Operator (Jan 30, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> I just received an email last night inviting me to interview in person or opt for a skype interview. I can't afford to fly so I will opt for the skype interview and hope it doesn't hurt my chances. Anyone else?
> 
> @Operator You interviewed with them last year correct? I will search the forums but just incase you didn't give details; How did it go? How long did it last? What questions did they ask? Any info helps!


The interview was very casual. They mainly asked questions about my writing process from inception to completion.
FYI, it's a $1,000 deposit that's due 2 weeks after you've been notified of you're acceptance.


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 30, 2019)

Operator said:


> The interview was very casual. They mainly asked questions about my writing process from inception to completion.
> FYI, it's a $1,000 deposit that's due 2 weeks after you've been notified of you're acceptance.



I have heard. They are usually one of the last to notify of acceptances though, so hopefully I'll know my answer by the time they accept me. Last year it was around march 20th, but I did see that you were accepted in February? Which seems odd and I hope that won't be the case for me. I wont have any other answers back by that time frame.


----------



## filmschool0 (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm a film&tv producing applicant and just got an interview invitation email as well. I also chose to interview via skype. Fingers crossed!


----------



## brothap (Jan 31, 2019)

Does anyone know how long it takes for the cinematography course? from what I've read they don't do interviews for cinematography. I'm an international student, so it would be great to get a heads up before having to only two weeks to pay $1.000


----------



## WriterGirl33 (Jan 31, 2019)

So I chose television writing and producing as my 2nd choice program. Does anyone know how often people don't get accepted into their first choice but get accepted into their second choice?


----------



## WriterK90 (Jan 31, 2019)

WriterGirl33 said:


> So I chose television writing and producing as my 2nd choice program. Does anyone know how often people don't get accepted into their first choice but get accepted into their second choice?



I have never heard of someone getting their second choice at Chapman but this is only the second year of their television writing and producing mfa, so there's not enough info to know yet.


----------



## yisiling (Jan 31, 2019)

Hi guys! 
I got the interview email yesterday as well! I am beyond excited! I choose the in person interview at the end of feb. For those of you who will interview first, could you let me know what kind of question will they ask? Fyi, I applied for the producer program!


----------



## yisiling (Feb 4, 2019)

How was your interview? Any tips? 





WriterK90 said:


> I have heard. They are usually one of the last to notify of acceptances though, so hopefully I'll know my answer by the time they accept me. Last year it was around march 20th, but I did see that you were accepted in February? Which seems odd and I hope that won't be the case for me. I wont have any other answers back by that time frame.


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 5, 2019)

For those who had a skype interview, do they send a separate e-mail asking for your skype username? I'm wondering how they're supposed to contact me on Skype.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 5, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> For those who had a skype interview, do they send a separate e-mail asking for your skype username? I'm wondering how they're supposed to contact me on Skype.



You had to include your skype username when you selected your appointment.

and I'll give some info on my interview when i get home from school tonight. I've been insanely busy due to procrastination.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 5, 2019)

So I was interviewed by two screenwriting professors and one directing professor. It went well but not as relaxed as the LMU interview I had last week. I guess the questions felt more on the spot but I also, for whatever reason, felt more nervous which didn’t help my train of thought.

Since we all submitted their 1 – 2 page episode outline instead of an actual writing sample, they asked me questions based on my resume.

Aside from the resume specific questions, they asked:

Why Chapman?

What led you down the path to screenwriting?

What TV shows are you currently watching?

What would you like to write?

What genres?

They then went into telling me about the program. It sounds like we will write and collaborate with the production majors to produce a comedy or drama episode. They stressed how intense it can be, time and workload wise, and wanted to know I can handle it.

(This sounds similar to a lot of AFI interviews I’ve read here so maybe they are leaning towards a program similar to AFI?)

It’s a different feel than LMU for anyone who applied to both. I can see, depending on interest, that some may prefer one to the other.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 5, 2019)

Also my interview lasted 14 minutes out of a 20 or 30 minute time slot, which started about ten minutes late. I was nervous that it was a problem on my end but it was on their end. They called me just as the skype call went through, so I awkwardly waved at them while on the phone with them. lol


----------



## yisiling (Feb 5, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> So I was interviewed by two screenwriting professors and one directing professor. It went well but not as relaxed as the LMU interview I had last week. I guess the questions felt more on the spot but I also, for whatever reason, felt more nervous which didn’t help my train of thought.
> 
> Since we all submitted their 1 – 2 page episode outline instead of an actual writing sample, they asked me questions based on my resume.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the summery. I hope we could be classmates! I went to their interview tour today. And the tour guide was a first year screenwriting student. From what i learned, the work load was not that intense. She said it's not gonna be more than 15h/week. The facility looks amazing! Their script writing classroom are modeled after a writers room with the round table. And their studios are modled after Warners brother. She also said there are two person dedicated for internship and resume building. It sounds really amazing!


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 7, 2019)

I just recieved an email thanking me for my interview and stating that I am now in "Final Review." I'm not sure if that means anything or if it's just a general email, but it said they will contact me over the next several weeks if there's any missing documents, etc. Feels like we are nearing the final stretch!


----------



## yisiling (Feb 7, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> I just recieved an email thanking me for my interview and stating that I am now in "Final Review." I'm not sure if that means anything or if it's just a general email, but it said they will contact me over the next several weeks if there's any missing documents, etc. Feels like we are nearing the final stretch!


Good luck! Do you remember who interviewed you?


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 7, 2019)

yisiling said:


> Good luck! Do you remember who interviewed you?


 Professor Duncan and Professor Meyer


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 7, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Professor Duncan and Professor Meyer


oh wait! I just noticed which forum this was. That's for LMU. I do not remember the names of the other three from Chapman. They didn't tell me via email so I only heard it during the interview with my thoughts racing a mile a minute. Sorry!


----------



## Isabehl (Feb 7, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> So I was interviewed by two screenwriting professors and one directing professor. It went well but not as relaxed as the LMU interview I had last week. I guess the questions felt more on the spot but I also, for whatever reason, felt more nervous which didn’t help my train of thought.
> 
> Since we all submitted their 1 – 2 page episode outline instead of an actual writing sample, they asked me questions based on my resume.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your insight on the interview! I have mine on Tuesday and I know my mind will also be racing a mile a minute, so I appreciate knowing with more certainty what might come my way! (I couldn't believe how thrown I was by the slight difference in how LMU asked their questions, to how I thought they might ?)

Thank you again, and good luck on the final review!!


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 7, 2019)

Isabehl said:


> Thank you so much for your insight on the interview! I have mine on Tuesday and I know my mind will also be racing a mile a minute, so I appreciate knowing with more certainty what might come my way! (I couldn't believe how thrown I was by the slight difference in how LMU asked their questions, to how I thought they might ?)
> 
> Thank you again, and good luck on the final review!!



I just remembered another question. They asked who was my inspiration/idol of sorts. So have someone in mind. Good luck on your interview!


----------



## Isabehl (Feb 7, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> I just remembered another question. They asked who was my inspiration/idol of sorts. So have someone in mind. Good luck on your interview!


Thank you! That question would've definitely led to a deer in headlights moment. Always tough for me to pick someone. I'll make sure to have someone though! Thanks again!


----------



## filmschool0 (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm a film&tv producing program applicant, I know this isn't the right thread but I thought I could share my interview experience.
I was interviewed yesterday with two faculty members (can't remember their names) from the producing department. My interview lasted about 15 minutes just like WriterK90.

I don't know if this is the case for all schools, but I was fairly disappointed that they seemed to have no clue of who I was. They asked me basic questions (am I still in school/ do you have any work experience) that were  stated clearly in all my submitted documents (resume and all essays). Out of the short time slot quite a lot of time was spent on irrelevant topics, I don't know how they're supposed to evaluate me  based on this interview.

Here are some questions they asked me based on my memory. Hope this helps!

What was my undergrad major
What is the most recent American TV show/movie that I've watched
Have you ever been involved in student production projects
Why do you want to pursue an MFA degree
Do you have any questions for us  (They asked me this like  5 times,  so make sure you have a list of smart questions to ask)


----------



## Isabehl (Feb 13, 2019)

filmschool0 said:


> I'm a film&tv producing program applicant, I know this isn't the right thread but I thought I could share my interview experience.
> I was interviewed yesterday with two faculty members (can't remember their names) from the producing department. My interview lasted about 15 minutes just like WriterK90.
> 
> I don't know if this is the case for all schools, but I was fairly disappointed that they seemed to have no clue of who I was. They asked me basic questions (am I still in school/ do you have any work experience) that were  stated clearly in all my submitted documents (resume and all essays). Out of the short time slot quite a lot of time was spent on irrelevant topics, I don't know how they're supposed to evaluate me  based on this interview.
> ...



I also had my interview yesterday...not sure if we had the same interviewers.. mine was in the animation building and I think one was a director and the other was a screenwriter & director. They were kind of joking with each other about that so I didn't quite catch what they actually did. Anyway, I had a similar experience - both in that they didn't seem to be familiar with me/my application, and being a little disappointed when I realized that. I know that they must have a lot of interviews to get through, but it left me feeling like there didn't seem to have actually been anything in particular they saw in my application to get me in that room.

They didn't mention any of it and when I told them what I studied as an undergrad they kind of had an "oh, that's right" moment. To be honest I was a little worried they didn't remember which program in particular I was there for either.. The beginning of the interview seemed focused on screenwriting until I mentioned the TV writing/producing program by name in one of my answers. From then on it kind of shifted to include both subjects but I could be totally off on that.

I can't really remember the questions, but the first one was basically "tell us a story. What brought you here? Why Chapman and why this program?" then the rest was a little bit of follow-up comments on that, asking if I've been writing, follow-up questions to what I said there, then asking which TV shows I'm watching, and lastly some info about the school and time for me to ask questions.

Definitely agree that questions you have for them seems to be a big thing and highly agree with coming up with a lot of smart questions. In my case I forgot the questions I prepared and started with such a weak question I'm still kicking myself.

Overall, I also wasn't sure I left there having given them much to evaluate me on for that program. I felt like I prepared for a different interview, which, there was really no way to know what would be asked, but I feel disappointed in how I did. I wish I would've taken the opportunity that first question gave me to really tell them about myself, but I dropped the ball on that and focused more on my goals, not how I personally got to them. I'm sure that was what they were looking for, too, but not the ONLY thing. Who knows, though? Maybe it went better than I think ?‍♀️?


----------



## kid_a2 (Feb 14, 2019)

Isabehl said:


> Anyway, I had a similar experience - both in that they didn't seem to be familiar with me/my application, and being a little disappointed when I realized that. I know that they must have a lot of interviews to get through, but it left me feeling like there didn't seem to have actually been anything in particular they saw in my application to get me in that room.



I didn't interview for the writing program, but rather the directing program. It may vary interviewer to interviewer, but I was caught off guard with how much they recalled specifics from my application and asked specifically about projects submitted for the creative portfolio as well as the writing prompts that were required.

It's kind of funny that I was expecting more of an experience like yours where they hardly recalled me.


----------



## WriterK90 (Feb 14, 2019)

This sounds pretty spot on with my interview. Mine also started with "tell me a story, why Chapman" which caught me off guard because I couldn't tell if that was two separate questions or one.

They may not have known much about me either. They had my resume pulled up and besides the basic questions, asked a question from it that may have been pulled out of thin air honestly. I definitely felt a little more nervous with them but I can't say I'm disappointed, besides with myself. I kind of wish there were only two interviewers because it would feel more intimate than three. Also they were very far away from the camera and I could tell I was displayed on a huge projector on the wall and that kind of freaked me out. lol
They asked me if I had any questions and I totally blanked. I regret that. I feel that was an important part of the interview.

I'm not sure if they are just going through the motions and they already decided pretty much that the ones they interview will get in, or if it really depended on this interview. It really felt like going through the motions though. I hope I didn't blow it because I definitely wasn't as relaxed as the LMU interview.

I would say I did fine, I just wasn't as prepared as I felt I was for LMU. I'm sure we all did fine because it seems to be the same across the board as far as these interviews went. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Angel (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi guys! How are you dealing with anxiety? I'm dying inside!


----------



## BuddernScotch (Feb 22, 2019)

Angel said:


> Hi guys! How are you dealing with anxiety? I'm dying inside!


By not dealing with it


----------



## filmstudent1 (Feb 25, 2019)

Hey guys, I got accepted into the MBA/MFA in Film and TV Producing and will be visiting the campus this week. Is anyone from the film
school in this forum willing to show a newcomer around? I’m scheduling tours and all but I wanted to get a student’s perspective on the school and program!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 25, 2019)

filmstudent1 said:


> Hey guys, I got accepted into the MBA/MFA in Film and TV Producing and will be visiting the campus this week. Is anyone from the film
> school in this forum willing to show a newcomer around? I’m scheduling tours and all but I wanted to get a student’s perspective on the school and program!


Congrats! Be sure to add your application to the tracker. 






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Feb 25, 2019)

filmstudent1 said:


> Hey guys, I got accepted into the MBA/MFA in Film and TV Producing and will be visiting the campus this week. Is anyone from the film
> school in this forum willing to show a newcomer around? I’m scheduling tours and all but I wanted to get a student’s perspective on the school and program!


Congrats! I got in the dual degree too. I will visit next week. After your visit, please share any tips you may have.


----------



## kid_a2 (Feb 28, 2019)

Anyone heard anything yet from just the MFA Production program? Had my interview a couple weeks ago but it's been silent since.


----------



## yisiling (Feb 28, 2019)

Had my interview on Tuesday. They told me mid march. So 2 more weeks to go!


----------



## Yuk (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm a film&tv producing program applicant, and just got an email telling me that my admission decision is available. I checked the portal, I'm in!


----------



## yisiling (Mar 1, 2019)

Yuk said:


> I'm a film&tv producing program applicant, and just got an email telling me that my admission decision is available. I checked the portal, I'm in!


OMG! Congrats! When did you have your interview?


----------



## Yuk (Mar 1, 2019)

yisiling said:


> OMG! Congrats! When did you have your interview?


Thanks! I had mine at Feb 11th


----------



## Chris W (Mar 1, 2019)

Yuk said:


> I'm a film&tv producing program applicant, and just got an email telling me that my admission decision is available. I checked the portal, I'm in!


Congrats!


----------



## yisiling (Mar 1, 2019)

Just got the email from Chapman myself! I got in too! I am a producing major as well! OMG! I am so so so happy! The best day of my life!


----------



## Yuk (Mar 1, 2019)

yisiling said:


> Just got the email from Chapman myself! I got in too! I am a producing major as well! OMG! I am so so so happy! The best day of my life!


Congrats!!


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 1, 2019)

They seem to be a little ahead of schedule for producing this year. I hope that means the same for tv and producing!!


----------



## Operator (Mar 9, 2019)

Has anyone looked into where you're going to live if you're coming from out of state? Any suggestions where to live that is affordable?


----------



## alanray (Mar 9, 2019)

Operator said:


> Has anyone looked into where you're going to live if you're coming from out of state? Any suggestions where to live that is affordable?


Overall Orange County can be a little pricy but is quite safe and a nice place to live all around, especially when compared to LA. Reasonable places you could live would probably be around Fullerton, Brea, and Placentia. All within about 15-20 minute drive to Chapman. Anaheim would be cheap too, just be weary that there are some more ghetto areas in the Disney city.


----------



## irickardow101 (Mar 9, 2019)

alanray said:


> Overall Orange County can be a little pricy but is quite safe and a nice place to live all around, especially when compared to LA. Reasonable places you could live would probably be around Fullerton, Brea, and Placentia. All within about 15-20 minute drive to Chapman. Anaheim would be cheap too, just be weary that there are some more ghetto areas in the Disney city.




Yes, I second this. It's going to be less expensive to move near Orange than it is going to be to find a place near Los Angeles.  You would probably be getting a nicer place too.


----------



## alanray (Mar 9, 2019)

irickardow101 said:


> Yes, I second this. It's going to be less expensive to move near Orange than it is going to be to find a place near Los Angeles.  You would probably be getting a nicer place too.


Yep! Also commuting from LA to Orange would be a major pain in the ass with traffic. Anyone moving from out of state to SoCal I warn you, please be very weary of traffic out here. It is the real deal. You will want to die sometimes


----------



## Operator (Mar 9, 2019)

alanray said:


> Overall Orange County can be a little pricy but is quite safe and a nice place to live all around, especially when compared to LA. Reasonable places you could live would probably be around Fullerton, Brea, and Placentia. All within about 15-20 minute drive to Chapman. Anaheim would be cheap too, just be weary that there are some more ghetto areas in the Disney city.


I'll probably have to rent a room with someone. No way I can afford Orange or near by on my own with what I'd get some student loans.


----------



## sallygr4 (Mar 10, 2019)

In your op


WriterK90 said:


> So I was interviewed by two screenwriting professors and one directing professor. It went well but not as relaxed as the LMU interview I had last week. I guess the questions felt more on the spot but I also, for whatever reason, felt more nervous which didn’t help my train of thought.
> 
> Since we all submitted their 1 – 2 page episode outline instead of an actual writing sample, they asked me questions based on my resume.
> 
> ...



in your opinion how do you think LMU and Chapman are different? I felt as though the LMU interview was more laid back than Chapman as well. But how else do you think they differ?


----------



## Yuk (Mar 10, 2019)

This may sound like a silly question, but I was admitted to the producing program and the letter states that I have to send my deposit within 14 days from the date of the letter (March 1st). Would this mean I have to reply by the end of March 14th or March 15th? I want to hear from AFI before I make my decision ?


----------



## Fernando González Ortiz (Mar 10, 2019)

Yuk said:


> This may sound like a silly question, but I was admitted to the producing program and the letter states that I have to send my deposit within 14 days from the date of the letter (March 1st). Would this mean I have to reply by the end of March 14th or March 15th? I want to hear from AFI before I make my decision ?


Hi Yuk, you may be able to ask for an extension on the deadline. Don't tell them that I told you


----------



## Yuk (Mar 10, 2019)

Fernando González Ortiz said:


> Hi Yuk, you may be able to ask for an extension on the deadline. Don't tell them that I told you


Thanks ?


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 10, 2019)

sallygr4 said:


> In your op
> 
> 
> in your opinion how do you think LMU and Chapman are different? I felt as though the LMU interview was more laid back than Chapman as well. But how else do you think they differ?



The biggest difference is Chapman's program is new and I can definitely tell. It's not a bad thing though and they offer a lot.
I also feel like LMU focuses more to creating TV show runners, while Chapman may focus more on just combining writing and production classes.

With LMU you are writing a lot of TV scripts and taking producing and business classes. Chapman felt more like a collaboration with the production students to create web seris etc., while still writing some tv scripts, etc. So Chapman may be a little more hands on.

Check out both of their degree requirments on their websites. They are similar except for the slight differences I mentioned. I would say go for what feels right for you and which require the most classes you'll enjoy.


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 10, 2019)

Interesting word choice-ghetto. Lol


----------



## Winnie850717 (Mar 12, 2019)

Anyone considering renting a place and share it? I’m an international student, and the housing at Chapman cost a fortune....


----------



## amlena (Mar 12, 2019)

Me, an OC resident, scoffing at the use of the word "ghetto" to refer to any part of Anaheim. It's not Ana-crime like it used to be, y'all.  ? Especially if you look by the Arts District. It's bougie af over there now (but also, the best little nightlife hub there with the Packing House and several microbreweries in the area). 

Anyway, hi, screenwriting applicant crashing your party. How's it going?


----------



## Operator (Mar 12, 2019)

amlena said:


> Me, an OC resident, scoffing at the use of the word "ghetto" to refer to any part of Anaheim. It's not Ana-crime like it used to be, y'all.  ? Especially if you look by the Arts District. It's bougie af over there now (but also, the best little nightlife hub there with the Packing House and several microbreweries in the area).
> 
> Anyway, hi, screenwriting applicant crashing your party. How's it going?



I was legit considering staying in Korea Town in LA then commuting since I don't mind long drives and my car is insanley good on gas milage.. I may live in Vegas, but I grew up in DC so I'm used to a normal 30min drive taking up to three hours during rush hour lol. Also it seems like the only place I can afford are those trashy studio apartments in K-Town that have utilities included. You know...the nice stabby looking areas.


----------



## BuddernScotch (Mar 12, 2019)

Operator said:


> I was legit considering staying in Korea Town in LA then commuting since I don't mind long drives and my car is insanley good on gas milage.. I may live in Vegas, but I grew up in DC so I'm used to a normal 30min drive taking up to three hours during rush hour lol. Also it seems like the only place I can afford are those trashy studio apartments in K-Town that have utilities included. You know...the nice stabby looking areas.



But Korean food is so good. ?‍♀️


----------



## Operator (Mar 12, 2019)

BuddernScotch said:


> But Korean food is so good. ?‍♀️


Hell yea it is!


----------



## alanray (Mar 12, 2019)

amlena said:


> Me, an OC resident, scoffing at the use of the word "ghetto" to refer to any part of Anaheim. It's not Ana-crime like it used to be, y'all.  ? Especially if you look by the Arts District. It's bougie af over there now (but also, the best little nightlife hub there with the Packing House and several microbreweries in the area).
> 
> Anyway, hi, screenwriting applicant crashing your party. How's it going?


Ay I live out here too lol. Some parts of Anaheim are shitty ?


----------



## Angel (Mar 13, 2019)

Chapman likes a bit of suspense! LOL


----------



## etotheliz (Mar 13, 2019)

I got in!! MFA Television Writing and Producing. I can't wait to start ?


----------



## yisiling (Mar 13, 2019)

etotheliz said:


> I got in!! MFA Television Writing and Producing. I can't wait to start ?


congrats!


----------



## Angel (Mar 13, 2019)

etotheliz said:


> I got in!! MFA Television Writing and Producing. I can't wait to start ?


Congrats! It's an amazing program! All the luck and joy!


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 13, 2019)

Congrats! So excited for you!


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 13, 2019)

etotheliz said:


> I got in!! MFA Television Writing and Producing. I can't wait to start ?


Congrats! What time were you notified and was it via email?


----------



## etotheliz (Mar 13, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> Congrats! What time were you notified and was it via email?



It was actually back on March 1 around noon (est). I got an email saying my Admission Decision was available. Clicked the link and saw confetti! 
I just recently found this forum and wanted to post in hopes of meeting other people in my class ☺


----------



## alanray (Mar 14, 2019)

Well since there's no specific thread for Screenwriting for some reason, I'll just post in TV writing lol... I am glad to say that I have been accepted to Chapman for Screenwriting! I am pretty excited, I live like 15 minutes from this school. Seeing everyone else getting acceptances and not me bummed me out a bit, but now I get to join in on the fun  all of you should start getting letters very soon! I heard they are coming out in bunches now. I hope many of you get in, good luck to all!


----------



## yisiling (Mar 14, 2019)

alanray said:


> Well since there's no specific thread for Screenwriting for some reason, I'll just post in TV writing lol... I am glad to say that I have been accepted to Chapman for Screenwriting! I am pretty excited, I live like 15 minutes from this school. Seeing everyone else getting acceptances and not me bummed me out a bit, but now I get to join in on the fun  all of you should start getting letters very soon! I heard they are coming out in bunches now. I hope many of you get in, good luck to all!



Congrats!


----------



## alanray (Mar 14, 2019)

yisiling said:


> Congrats!


Thanks so much!


----------



## amlena (Mar 14, 2019)

Just got my Chapman Screenwriting cceptance as well! Woo!


----------



## kid_a2 (Mar 14, 2019)

amlena said:


> Just got my Chapman Screenwriting cceptance as well! Woo!



Where are all the directors at?! I'm dying over here seeing everyone get accepted haha


----------



## alanray (Mar 14, 2019)

amlena said:


> Just got my Chapman Screenwriting cceptance as well! Woo!


Awesome! Congrats


----------



## Cd23 (Mar 14, 2019)

amlena said:


> Just got my Chapman Screenwriting cceptance as well! Woo!



There is hope for us yet!


----------



## yisiling (Mar 14, 2019)

amlena said:


> Just got my Chapman Screenwriting cceptance as well! Woo!


Congrats!


----------



## kreativesoul (Mar 15, 2019)

Congratulations!!


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 27, 2019)

Is it weird that no one has heard anything from the TV Writing and Producing MFA except for one person back on March 1st? Or has others just not report here? There's quite a few that applied so it's just odd. Last year I think they sent out Decisions March 20 or 22nd at the latest.


----------



## happiernow (Mar 27, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> It is weird that no one has heard anything from the TV Writing and Producing MFA except for one person back on March 1st? Or has others just not report here? There's quite a few that applied so it's just odd. Last year I think they sent out Decisions March 20 or 22nd at the latest.



I applied for film and tv producing and emailed admissions on Monday, and they told me decisions for that program are being released on a rolling basis and that I should know by the end of April (which is such a long wait but anyway lol). Maybe the same thing is happening with TV writing and producing.


----------



## WriterK90 (Mar 27, 2019)

angeliquex95 said:


> I applied for film and tv producing and emailed admissions on Monday, and they told me decisions for that program are being released on a rolling basis and that I should know by the end of April (which is such a long wait but anyway lol). Maybe the same thing is happening with TV writing and producing.


Yeah they said the same to me via email. It felt like a very automated response which I have learned not to take too seriously. lol But Since so few have hard anything, looks like it will be an odd April decision date.


----------



## irickardow101 (Mar 27, 2019)

WriterK90 said:


> It is weird that no one has heard anything from the TV Writing and Producing MFA except for one person back on March 1st? Or has others just not report here? There's quite a few that applied so it's just odd. Last year I think they sent out Decisions March 20 or 22nd at the latest.




Yes, I don't think they've sent anything out.  I called two days ago and they told me that they are sending admissions by programs.  And for this program, we may be waiting till mid-April.


----------



## Isabehl (Apr 3, 2019)

angeliquex95 said:


> I applied for film and tv producing and emailed admissions on Monday, and they told me decisions for that program are being released on a rolling basis and that I should know by the end of April (which is such a long wait but anyway lol). Maybe the same thing is happening with TV writing and producing.


I never really thought about it before, but now that I'm waiting I'm wondering (haha)... does rolling basis mean they're trickling out notifications just as a preferred method for internal reasons (like maybe to ease the flow of calls of questions from admitted students, etc)... or is this a way to sort of combat sending out a bunch of waitlist emails by instead waiting for 2 week commitment deadlines to pass and then being able to offer those spots to waiting students outright?


----------



## happiernow (Apr 4, 2019)

Isabehl said:


> I never really thought about it before, but now that I'm waiting I'm wondering (haha)... does rolling basis mean they're trickling out notifications just as a preferred method for internal reasons (like maybe to ease the flow of calls of questions from admitted students, etc)... or is this a way to sort of combat sending out a bunch of waitlist emails by instead waiting for 2 week commitment deadlines to pass and then being able to offer those spots to waiting students outright?


Your guess is as good as mine lol but I've been thinking about it as well. And i thought it had something to do with letting the 2 week commitment deadlines pass. But I'm not entirely sure since it doesn't really seem like they've accepted anyone since mid march, so most of the 2 week commitments should have already passed leaving seats open and yet I don't think anyone has heard anything.


----------



## ElleGee (Apr 5, 2019)

Hi everyone! I just got my acceptance letter today! Anyone else?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 5, 2019)

ElleGee said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my acceptance letter today! Anyone else?


Awesome! Be sure to job the Chapman Student group.



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/chapman-university-students.114/


----------



## sallygr4 (Apr 5, 2019)

Just got my acceptance today too!


----------



## ElleGee (Apr 5, 2019)

Good luck to everyone who’s waiting!


----------



## ElleGee (Apr 5, 2019)

sallygr4 said:


> Just got my acceptance today too!


 Congrats!!!


----------



## ElleGee (Apr 13, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Awesome! Be sure to job the Chapman Student group.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/forums/chapman-university-students.114/



I’ve tried to join this group a few times but it won’t let me


----------



## Chris W (Apr 13, 2019)

ElleGee said:


> I’ve tried to join this group a few times but it won’t let me


Message @IndecisiveElle . She the group owner. Are you getting an error or just no response?


----------



## Chris W (Apr 13, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Message @IndecisiveElle . She the group owner. Are you getting an error or just no response?


I think I might be able to add you too. Let me try.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Apr 13, 2019)

ElleGee said:


> I’ve tried to join this group a few times but it won’t let me


I have not gotten a request from you but it looks like you have an invite to join. It should be in your messages. 

I've been approving every request several times a week,  but am trying to find an incoming student who can also moderate and approve requests too.


----------



## ElleGee (Apr 13, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Message @IndecisiveElle . She the group owner. Are you getting an error or just no response?



I was getting an error message about being a supporting member to join. But I’m in now!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 13, 2019)

ElleGee said:


> I was getting an error message about being a supporting member to join. But I’m in now!


Ok. That's strange. Let me check that. You don't need to be a Supporting Member to join a group although I appreciate the support.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 13, 2019)

ElleGee said:


> I was getting an error message about being a supporting member to join. But I’m in now!


I fixed the error. That error was supposed to be for a different site feature I believe.


----------



## ElleGee (Apr 13, 2019)

Chris W said:


> I fixed the error. That error was supposed to be for a different site feature I believe.



No worries! Happy to support!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 15, 2019)

FYI there's a Producer's Group just like the active Screenwriting Group. 

Join and join the discussion:

Producers Group


----------



## ElleGee (Apr 15, 2019)

Chris W said:


> FYI there's a Producer's Group just like the active Screenwriting Group.
> 
> Join and join the discussion:
> 
> Producers Group


Will do! Thanks!


----------



## alanray (Apr 25, 2019)

So y'all Chapman TV writing people really haven't heard back yet?


----------



## kreativesoul (Apr 25, 2019)

Nope. They’re still notifying


----------



## alanray (Apr 25, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> Nope. They’re still notifying


Oh man, they're making you guys suffer lol. Well at least that means no one's been rejected!  I cast good luck spells on you all


----------



## kreativesoul (Apr 25, 2019)

alanray said:


> Oh man, they're making you guys suffer lol. Well at least that means no one's been rejected!  I cast good luck spells on you all


I put my deposit down for UCLA’s professional program for writing for television. It’s refundable if I decide to go elsewhere vutbfor now that’s the plan


----------



## alanray (Apr 25, 2019)

kreativesoul said:


> I put my deposit down for UCLA’s professional program for writing for television. It’s refundable if I decide to go elsewhere vutbfor now that’s the plan


Oh nice! I always hear good things about the UCLA professional program. I'm sure you can't go wrong either way. So you're moving to SoCal no matter what huh


----------



## ElleGee (Apr 25, 2019)

alanray said:


> So y'all Chapman TV writing people really haven't heard back yet?



Some of us have. But it doesn’t seem like a whole lot. I’m curious how many they accept.


----------



## Isabehl (Apr 26, 2019)

Just received an email notifying me of a change to my application status and was offered a place on the waitlist.


----------



## WriterK90 (Apr 26, 2019)

Same. Waitlisted. My guess is that they are gauging who will remain on the waitlist and then accept a few more off of it. I declined the waitlist and wish others luck in grabbing a spot.


----------



## Operator (Apr 26, 2019)

Denied


----------



## Isabehl (May 8, 2019)

Received an email telling me there was an update to my status today at 9:21 AM PST... I've been accepted! There was confetti!
I had already accepted at LMU a couple months ago though, so I need to figure things out..!


----------



## ElleGee (May 8, 2019)

Isabehl said:


> Received an email telling me there was an update to my status today at 9:21 AM PST... I've been accepted! There was confetti!
> I had already accepted at LMU a couple months ago though, so I need to figure things out..!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Isabehl (May 8, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Yuqi (Jun 10, 2019)

Just enrolled the MFA film and TV producing program, hope to see you guys soon!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 26, 2019)

New Chapman AMA:






						Rising 2nd Year MFA Film/TV Producing Student at Chapman University! - AMA
					

Hey guys. Feel me to AMA. I'll try and respond to the posts as I can!



					www.filmschool.org


----------

